# Nice Surprise!



## GeorgeS (Dec 22, 2016)

You gotta love it when you take out an old stump in your own back yard and find this.



 

Start turning and find this!



 

Woot!!

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 11


----------



## woodman6415 (Dec 22, 2016)

Wish I had an old stump in my backyard .. nice find

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 22, 2016)

That is pretty, congrats!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 22, 2016)

There was a little stump
That sat there like a bump
Right in the middle of your backyard.

You knew it was wood
But didn't know it could
Look so frikken awewome when you turned it.

(Sorry, couldn't think of a rhyme for "backyard".)

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Dec 22, 2016)

@duncsuss Thats awesome sir!!


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 22, 2016)

LOL ... riffing on a kids' rhyme that goes "there was a little girl / who had a little curl / right in the middle of her forehead // when she was good / she was very very good / and when she was bad she was horrid".

It was the "little curl" that triggered the rhyme -- that's such a great surprise when you find something like that and there was no hint of it from the outside

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Dec 22, 2016)

@duncsuss You absolutely right! The even better news is I have two or three bowl blanks too! Can't wait to turn one of those. Think that's my next project.


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Dec 22, 2016)

Wow!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Dec 23, 2016)

Ya never know what's close by!
Nice wood!
Now you'll never "just" ignore stumps...... painless isn't it?


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 23, 2016)

Man that is nice....real nice....great find.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 24, 2016)

Beautiful!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Dec 24, 2016)

I just turned this last night. I found it in my backyard lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Like the worm holes in that piece! Way cool!!


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Dec 24, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> Like the worm holes in that piece! Way cool!!


Anyone recommendations on filling or not? 

I have been thinking about a dyed inlay

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 24, 2016)

That's half the appeal in my book; it adds character. Don't think I'd fill it. For me filling tends to draw attention away from the remainder of the piece. If it's simply one little patch of fill, or something like a thin elongated check through a darker streak of bark inclusion or something it adds to the piece and draws attention to an already strong feature such as the inclusion.

Something like this, I'd be afraid filling all of that would be too much, and it may overwhelm the beauty of the piece itself.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (Dec 24, 2016)

I do lots of fill, so I'll differ from . It's just a matter of personal preference.
I think turquoise (the right hue) and epoxy or CA would really set it off--to me it's no different from the fellas that add colors with casting.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 24, 2016)

Thats some spalty goodness !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Dec 26, 2016)

@barry richardson Thank you sir!


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 26, 2016)

RedwoodWorkshop said:


> Anyone recommendations on filling or not?
> 
> I have been thinking about a dyed inlay




Definitely fill it!! Turquoise would be my choice too!


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 27, 2016)

@GeorgeS we had a silver maple just like that... Today, visiting extended family in NC. I helped them cut up some spalted 'Sweetgum". They said nobody wants it. They just pile and burn. I was a little pissed to see it, not to mention the curly 'red maple' they burned to just make it disappear. Sure do things different in the south...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (Dec 27, 2016)

@Mr. Peet ---same can be said around here---seems I'm always depriving somebody of BBQ wood or their bonfires (in the case of Hackberry, etc)!


----------



## GeorgeS (Dec 27, 2016)

@Mr. Peet Seems non woodworking people
Do all kinda of bad things with nice wood!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

